# newb



## karnac (Aug 16, 2004)

hey guys, i've become interested in getting some p's, and am planning to get some pretty soon. I don't know much about fish tanks so i was wondering if you guys can help me out with what kind of equipment to get for my tank.

So far all i know is that im going to get a 50 gallon tank.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

okay i think you should do alot of reading up do a search or something, for a 50 gallon id get two emperor 400's or two penguin 330's


----------



## ChrisandCat04 (May 14, 2004)

I also recommend reading up on and asking alot of questions before going all-out. One of the most important pieces of equipment you'll need is the main filtration system. Although opinions vary, I recommend the AquaClear 300. It's good for tanks up to 100 gallons, but it doesn't hurt to have a little extra power. It sells at Petco.com for $22.49. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

ac300 isnt enough for a 50g. a fluval 404 and emp400 would be nice


----------



## ChrisandCat04 (May 14, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the AC 300 will do the job. My AC 500 has kept my 135g crystal clear for 5 months now, and I haven't even changed any of the media yet!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

id go with 2 penguin 330's

hell if you can afford it go for a pen. 330 and fluval 404


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

for one..spilo,irritans,brandtii, or other small species...get a 40 breeder-55 gallon..get an ac500 or an emporer 400..put extra biomedia in the ac500 if you get one...a 250W-300 heater should be ok

for redbellies you can get 4 ina 75 gallon or larger an dmroe piranhas and get 2-ac500 or emps and 2 heaters

for a large6 shoal or a rhomb get 125 gallon or larger tank with 2xaqua clear 500 and a canister large enough for the tank with biomedia (no magnums) and 2-3 heaters change your water good enough...the more fishyou have the mor eyou have to and this should be a good general guide


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

for piraya you need a 180 for 1 or 240 gallon+for life for any more i donno if you can shove more piraya in a 180 for life i suppose it may be possible although i wouldnt.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

in a 50g tank, the only piranha you will be able to hold is a smaller piranha of the serrasalmus specis like a gold spilo an irritan or a branditi. but if you get a 55g tank, then you can keep any 3 of the pygocentrus piranhas such as red bellies, cariba, terns, and piraya in there. either way you want.


----------



## karnac (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks for helping me out guys

btw i was thinking of going with red bellies


----------

